# Loli I mean Pre-Teen Raider



## Nexas (Aug 2, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Gym_C7J1Wxk[/YOUTUBE]

All I have to say is these people really don't understand the core demographic of Tomb Raider fans


----------



## Serp (Aug 3, 2007)

she has no breasts  phaile


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 3, 2007)

That will totally suck....


----------



## Barinax (Aug 4, 2007)

What is this "Gametap"?

Anyway, reminds me of Kim Possible... somehow.


----------



## nagareboshi (Aug 5, 2007)

Wtf. What a horrible idea for a show.

The animation looks awful.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 15, 2007)

Dammit. There's nothing to whack it to in that show!


----------

